# Two antique sewing wheel ID's?



## Homesteader33 (May 15, 2021)

Hi, I have two antique sewing wheels but I cannot seem to find who made them. Any help apprecaited. See photos.
















2nd wheel; has no markings:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Researching Artifacts – Spinning Wheel


Newly donated items in our museum collection often require some research to catalogue them. We may know the family’s version of the story but often there is missing information. We recently h…




fortstjohnmuseum.wordpress.com


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Try doing an image search for 'antique spinning wheel' and see if you can match them.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice looking pieces of machinery. Impressive.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

If you find the owners manual that might help.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Evons hubby said:


> If you find the owners manual that might help.


these wheels were most likely handmade, and back aroun 1840 to 1870, roughly. No manual. I collect them and when I get too many I sell them. I think better pics of the working area would help a lot in IDing them


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

stars at night said:


> these wheels were most likely handmade, and back aroun 1840 to 1870, roughly. No manual. I collect them and when I get too many I sell them. I think better pics of the working area would help a lot in IDing them


the "stick" with the light colored yarn on it has no relationship to the wheel. It is a seprarte thing called a "drop spindle' thaa is also used to spin yarn. There is a registry of makers marks somewhere on line and since the one is signed, I'd try to look it up. All I can get from it is W McD....??. If you intend to sell them do not expect big money due to age as they are missing all the vital parts for spinning. They are difficult t sell, trust me. Right before covid, I sold two and one was dated and signed to 1790...good luck!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Homesteader33 said:


> Hi, I have two antique sewing wheels


What is a sewing wheel, and what would you do with them? What you have are pictures of spinning wheels, and they were often made by local craftsman, with no brand name.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

muleskinner2 said:


> What is a sewing wheel, and what would you do with them? What you have are pictures of spinning wheels, and they were often made by local craftsman, with no brand name.


these are spinning wheels, the poster just didn't know what to call them


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

stars at night said:


> these are spinning wheels, the poster just didn't know what to call them


Yes I know. I also know that it would be hard to look up the maker of something if you don't even know what it is.


----------



## Homesteader33 (May 15, 2021)

muleskinner2 said:


> Yes I know. I also know that it would be hard to look up the maker of something if you don't even know what it is.


Thanks. I couldn't seem to find anything on them because I got the name wrong. So, thank you for enlightening me on the name.


----------



## Homesteader33 (May 15, 2021)

muleskinner2 said:


> What is a sewing wheel, and what would you do with them? What you have are pictures of spinning wheels, and they were often made by local craftsman, with no brand name.


You use them as car tires.


----------



## Homesteader33 (May 15, 2021)

Found info on the first one...



> >>Scottish settler in New Glasgow, Nova Scotia in the 1820s – 1840's.





> >>Makers mark: W. M.Dld. (McDonald)












Now to find the 2nd one...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

WOW


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Homesteader33 said:


> Found info on the first one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is sweeet


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Those look like flax wheels to me.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Flax Spinning wheels for sure. Head over to the Ravelry website and search for the antique spinning wheel forum. They will identify the other one for you as there are expert members who do a tremendous amount of research.


----------

